# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مقایسه دو دانشگاه امیر کبیر و تهران

## vahid75

سلام دوستان

میخواستم در مورد مقایسه دو دانشگاه امیر کبیر و تهران بدونم

طبق کنکور امسال فکر کنم برای شریف لب مرز باشه رتبم ولی این دو دانشگاه رو 100 درصد قبولم

دلم با شریف نیست زیاد چون جو خیلی درس محوری داره و منم چون قصد جدی برای رفتن به خارج ندارم ممکنه که شریف رو انتخاب نکنم


اما حالا بین پلی تکنیک و تهران تو رشته مکانیک و کامپیوتر موندم و نمیدونم کدوم رو ترجیح بدم

از لحاظ جو دانشگاه-امکانات-اساتید-دانشجویان و ... میشه مقایسشون کرد؟؟

ممنونم از همگی

----------


## artim

تهران رو با امیر کبیر مقایسه میکنی
خب معلومه تهران سر تره

----------


## vahid75

حتی تو رشته های فنی؟؟؟

اگه واسم اپلای کردن مهم باشه به جز شریف کدوم؟؟

چون معدل و نمره واسه اپلای مهمه

پس چطوره که بچه هایی با رتبه های پایین امیر کبیر رو انتخاب کردن ولی تهران رو نه

مثلا امیر کبیر رو با رتبه 35 و اینا رفتن ولی تهران بالای 150

----------


## saj8jad

اگر شریف قبول شدی که خداروشکر اگر نه ، من بودم میرفتم امیر کبیر :Yahoo (99):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

تو رشته ی مکانیک امیر کبیر دانشگاه مادر محسوب میشه
دلیل اون رتبه ها هم همینه

----------


## daniad

خوب به رشته ای که میری ام بستگی داره
تو رتبه بندی جهانی فک کنم تهران تو ایران اوله
من خودم اگه شریف در نیمدم میرم تهران

----------


## Mr.Dr

1- شریف
2- تهران
3- امیرکبیر
4- علم و صنعت
5- خواجه نصیر

----------


## saj8jad

دانشگاه امیرکبیر، رتبه نخست دانشگاه های صنعتی :

بر اساس فهرست رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها و موسسات تحقیقاتی ایران، ۵ دانشگاه برتر در حوزه صنعتی و ۳ دانشگاه برتر در حوزه هنر معرفی شدند. بر همین اساس ۵ دانشگاه صنعتی امیر کبیر (پلی تکنیک تهران)، صنعتی شریف، علم و صنعت ایران، صنعتی اصفهان و صنعتی خواجه نصیر الدین طوسی جزو ۵ دانشگاه برتر این رتبه بندی هستند. دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر با امتیاز ۱۰۰در رتبه نخست و بالای دانشگاه شریف قرار گرفته است در حالی که در آخرین رتبه بندی تایمز هایر اجوکیشن دانشگاه صنعتی شریف رتبه ۴۳، دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان رتبه ۶۱ و دانشگاه علم و صنعت رتبه ۶۹ را کسب کرده‌ بودند و دانشگاه امیر کبیر جایگاهی در این رتبه بندی نداشت.


رتبه         
نام دانشگاه یا موسسه تحقیقاتی 
 نمره کل از ۱۰۰  
شاخص پژوهشی از ۱۰۰

۱
دانشگاه صنعتی امیر کبیر(پلی تکنیک تهران) 
۱۰۰
۱۰۰

۲
دانشگاه صنعتی شریف
۹۸
۹۷.۸۶

۳
دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران 
۹۲.۹۴
۹۲.۹۷

۴
دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان 
۸۶.۷۷
۸۶.۷۳

۵
دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیر الدین طوسی 
۶۲.۵
۶۲.۴۵






رشته کامیپوتر رو نمیدونم ولی تو رشته مهندسی مکانیک دانشگاه امیرکبیر دانشگاه مادره

----------


## amin dehghan

رتبه کل دانشگاه مهم نیست بلکه رتبه دانشگاه در رشته مکانیک باید مهم باشه

----------


## darkman

اگه میخوای کامپیوتر بخونی که امیرکبیر از شریفم بهتره چون اولین دانشگاهی بود که این رشته رو ارئه کرد به نظرم تو رشته های فنی  بری امیرکبیر بهتره تا دانشگاه تهران

----------


## sin fc

در مجموع دانشگاه تهران دانشگاه قوی تریه. به قول بچه ها دانشگاه تهران دانشگاه تهرانه!! اما یه ویژگی داره ( بسته به دانشجو میتونه خوب یا بد باشه این ویژگی ) و اونم اینکه فضا تو دانشگاه تهران اونطور که باید درسی نیست و خیلی از بچه ها به کارهای غیر درسی مثل کارهای سیاسی و فرهنگی مشغولن... که خوب این فضا تو اپلی تکنیک به سمت درس میل میکنه و برکسی پوشیده نیس که امیرکبیر قدریه برای خودش تو مهندسی =========  پ.ن : اگه حتی یه درصد احتمال میدین که قصد اپلای کردن و ادامه تحصیل تو خارجو دارین حتما سعی کنید به شریف برین...

----------


## sima1991

قطعا تهران
اینو خود یه  دانشگاه تهرانی بهتون داره میگه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## amin dehghan

همانطور که بقیه گفتن فضای دانشگاه تهران سیاسی هست البته نه خیلی اما میتونه توی ايندتون تاثیر گذار باشه پس ببینید فقط درس خوندن براتون مهمه یا نه؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام دوستانمیخواستم در مورد مقایسه دو دانشگاه امیر کبیر و تهران بدونمطبق کنکور امسال فکر کنم برای شریف لب مرز باشه رتبم ولی این دو دانشگاه رو 100 درصد قبولمدلم با شریف نیست زیاد چون جو خیلی درس محوری داره و منم چون قصد جدی برای رفتن به خارج ندارم ممکنه که شریف رو انتخاب نکنماما حالا بین پلی تکنیک و تهران تو رشته مکانیک و کامپیوتر موندم و نمیدونم کدوم رو ترجیح بدماز لحاظ جو دانشگاه-امکانات-اساتید-دانشجویان و ... میشه مقایسشون کرد؟؟ممنونم از همگی


سلام دوست عزیزمنم زمانی که فکر میکردم رتبه م به شریف نمیرسه دلم با شریف نبود ولی وقتی رتبه م رسید با کله رفتم شریف خخخخ
درمورد شریف که صحبتی نداریم...بین تهران و امیرکبیر هم این رتبه بندیها و حرفای چرت و پرت که این سیاسیه اون علمیه این مادره اون غیر مادره و ... ولش کن
ببین رتبه های برتر کدومو اول میزنن پس همون بهتره.من به شما میگم دانشکده فنی(دانشگاه تهران) قطعا از امیرکبیر بهتره
. کسی هم تهران رو بعد امیرکبیر نمیزنه مگه اینکه شما اولین نفر باشی
جالبه اینجا کسانی اظهار نظر میکنن که اصلا دانشگاه ندیدن !!
موفق باشی

----------


## sepanta1990

> اگه میخوای کامپیوتر بخونی که امیرکبیر از شریفم بهتره چون اولین دانشگاهی بود که این رشته رو ارئه کرد به نظرم تو رشته های فنی  بری امیرکبیر بهتره تا دانشگاه تهران


جالبه این همه رتبه های برتر و زیر ۱۰۰ میرن کامپیوتر شریف گویا این اطلاعات سما رو ندارن و الا حتما میرفتن امیرکبیر
محض اطلاعاتون رتبه دانشکده کامپیوتر شریف تو دنیا زیر ۱۲۰ هست
همیشه در المپیادها حتی المپیادهای جهانی رتبه های برتر از شریف هستن
در مسابقات acm  که تو خود شریف هم برگزار میشه رتبه های اول تا چهار،پنج از شریف میشه و مثلا رتبه ۶ از یه دانشگاه دیگه.
دانشکده کامپیوتر در نرم افزار رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰ برمیداره و تو آی تی حداکثر حدود  ۳۰۰
به علاوه بچه های المپیاد کامپیوتر که بدون کنکور قبول میشن هم تو شریف هستن که واقعا مخ هستن

----------


## konkurbank

واسه اين رشته ها كه اسم بردي مسلمآ اميركبير خيلي بهتره...

----------


## vahid75

پس تو رشته های فنی مهندسی با یه تفاضل کم امیر کبیر از تهران هم بهتره

یکی از دوستام کامپیوتر شریف میخونه اپلای کرده امریکا

میگه اگه رتبت به شریف خورد که خوشبحالت و گرنه تهران رو انتخاب کن

واسه اپلای هم تفاوت اصلی سر شریفه و بعدش تهران به نظرم

از سیاست و کارای فرهنگی خوشم نمیاد به رنک هم کاری ندارم

از اینکه جو فقط درسی باشه هم دل خوشی ندارم

بیشتر صمیمیت همراه با درس بهتره برام :Yahoo (76): 

هم خدا هم خرما :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sepanta1990

> پس تو رشته های فنی مهندسی با یه تفاضل کم امیر کبیر از تهران هم بهترهیکی از دوستام کامپیوتر شریف میخونه اپلای کرده امریکامیگه اگه رتبت به شریف خورد که خوشبحالت و گرنه تهران رو انتخاب کنواسه اپلای هم تفاوت اصلی سر شریفه و بعدش تهران به نظرماز سیاست و کارای فرهنگی خوشم نمیاد به رنک هم کاری ندارماز اینکه جو فقط درسی باشه هم دل خوشی ندارمبیشتر صمیمیت همراه با درس بهتره برامهم خدا هم خرما


پس من اینجا داشتم کشک میسابیدم؟ :Yahoo (76): 
شما رتبه ت به تهران برسه اگه امیرکبیر رو اول بزنی اسممو عوض میکنم..
بقیه حرفا همه ش کشکه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## vahid75

طبق قبولی های کنکور 93 در مکانیک امیر کبیر و تهران دانشگاه تهران رتبه های خیلی بهتری رفتن 

رتبه های کشوری دانشگاه تهران در مکانیک214- 231-233-237-240-254-257--266-263-280-292-296....

رتبه های کشوری دانشگاه امیر کبیر در مکانیک579-609-613-271

پس با این حساب رتبه تهران رو از پلی تکنیک برتر میدونن

نظر شما چیه؟؟

----------


## vahid75

> پس من اینجا داشتم کشک میسابیدم؟
> شما رتبه ت به تهران برسه اگه امیرکبیر رو اول بزنی اسممو عوض میکنم..
> بقیه حرفا همه ش کشکه


رتبه ام اگه به خاطر معدل خرابم به شریف نرسه اما به این دو تا میرسه

حالا که دانشگاه مشخصه رشته چی؟؟؟

من کامپیوترو واسه عملی میخوام اما مثل اینکه رشته کامپیوتر زیادی تئوریه

----------


## sepanta1990

> رتبه ام اگه به خاطر معدل خرابم به شریف نرسه اما به این دو تا میرسهحالا که دانشگاه مشخصه رشته چی؟؟؟من کامپیوترو واسه عملی میخوام اما مثل اینکه رشته کامپیوتر زیادی تئوریه


اگه دوس داری پشت میز بشینی صبح تا شب و شب تا صبح چشمتو به کامپیوتر بدوزی ، اگه همواره دنبال یادگرفتن و اپدیت شدن خواهی بود،  اگه دوس داری همه ش تو اینترنت وول بخوری و اگه دوس داری سرکار با کت شلوار بری بیایی و اگه به کار برنامه نویسی علاقه داری کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کن
اگه دوس داری بری تو سوله کار کنی دست و پات روغنی بشه برو مکانیک :Yahoo (76):

----------


## darkman

> جالبه این همه رتبه های برتر و زیر ۱۰۰ میرن کامپیوتر شریف گویا این اطلاعات سما رو ندارن و الا حتما میرفتن امیرکبیر
> محض اطلاعاتون رتبه دانشکده کامپیوتر شریف تو دنیا زیر ۱۲۰ هست
> همیشه در المپیادها حتی المپیادهای جهانی رتبه های برتر از شریف هستن
> در مسابقات acm  که تو خود شریف هم برگزار میشه رتبه های اول تا چهار،پنج از شریف میشه و مثلا رتبه ۶ از یه دانشگاه دیگه.
> دانشکده کامپیوتر در نرم افزار رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰ برمیداره و تو آی تی حداکثر حدود  ۳۰۰
> به علاوه بچه های المپیاد کامپیوتر که بدون کنکور قبول میشن هم تو شریف هستن که واقعا مخ هستن


دوس عزیر این که رتبه ای برتر شریفو به خاطر اسمش ترجیح میدن که مشکل من نیس و افتخاراتیم که گفتین به خاطر همینه که رتبه ای برتر میرن اونجا ولی اگر منطقی باشی اول هیئت علمی این دانشگاه ها رو یه نگا میندازی و اینقد زود جو گیر نمی شی

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

ماشالله اینقد همه اطلاعات دارن
من میخاستم نقل قول کنم
استاد ای تی مون این ترم میگفت امیرکبیر توی انجام پروژه ها از بقیه دانشگاه ها جلوتره و خیلی خوب عمل میکنه
تنها اطلاعم همین بود  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sepanta1990

> دوس عزیر این که رتبه ای برتر شریفو به خاطر اسمش ترجیح میدن که مشکل من نیس و افتخاراتیم که گفتین به خاطر همینه که رتبه ای برتر میرن اونجا ولی اگر منطقی باشی اول هیئت علمی این دانشگاه ها رو یه نگا میندازی و اینقد زود جو گیر نمی شی


دوست عزیز من خودم تو دانشکده کامپیوتر شریفم.شما اصلا این دوتا دانشگاه رو دیدبن که مقایسه شون میکنی؟

دقیقا از کجا نتیجه گرفتید که هییت علمی شریف از امیرکبیر ضعیفتره؟

----------


## daniad

آقا شرمنده اسپم
یه سوال 
من معدلم 16 عه  ولی کنکور رو خوندم سنجش آخری تخمین رتبمو زد 1000 الان سنجش این معدلم حساب کرد دیگه ؟
معدله نزنه خراب کنه ؟
شریف پر ؟

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 رتبه بندی های دانشگاه ها صورت ماهانه یا فصلی با حداقل تغییراتی عوض میشن و برای بررسی دقیق نمیشه گفت خیلی قابل استناد هستن . مثلا سال 92 امیر کبیر به عنوان رتبه یک صنعتی ایران حتی بالاتر از شریف هم انتخاب شد ولی این خیلی ثبات نداشت و جایگاه خودش از دست داد 
بهتره دانشگاه های برتر ایران بر اساس رشته های تخصصی و مادر خودشان مقایسه کنیم . مثلا در نرم افزار اگرچه بر اساس عرف و عادت تهران زودتر پر میشه ولی پلی تکنیک دانشگاه مادر در این زمینه هست و خیلی از پروژه های وات اطلاعات و مخابرات و ... با این دانشگاه منعقد شده ... یا اینکه رشته هایی مثل نساجی و پلیمر امیر کبیر حتی در جهان شهرت جهانی داره و خاص منظوره ایران به این دانشگاه در زمینه های ذکر شده می شناسند 
بهشتی ندادنش بهتره اما تهران پزشکی خوبی داره و صدها مثال این چنینی که انتخاب رشته بهتره بر اساس تحقیق تخصصی باشه و نه تقلید پر کردن ترتیب بر اساس رتبه های برتر

----------


## khaan

امیرکبیر بهتر هست. دنبال دانشگاه تهران نباشین که فضاش سیاسی هست و فعالیت های حذبی مخصوصا نفوذ توده ای ها و کمونیست ها توش باعث هدر رفتن وقتتون میشه

----------


## mahmoud.n

> اگه دوس داری بری تو سوله کار کنی دست و پات روغنی بشه برو مکانیک





> جالبه اینجا کسانی اظهار نظر میکنن که اصلا دانشگاه ندیدن !!


شما که خودتو دانشگاه رفته هم میدونی،چطور نمیدونی وقتی راجع به یه موضوع اطلاعی نداری نباید در موردش حرف بزنی؟!
به لینک زیر یه نگاه بنداز که دفعه بعد مهندسی مکانیک رو با برداشت های خودت تعریف نکنی... :Yahoo (21): 
مهندسی مکانیک | گزینه دو

----------


## reza karimzade

سلام من دانشجوی تهران بودم . کی میگه به درد نمیخوره ؟وقتی ندیدید چرا نظر میدید؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> شما که خودتو دانشگاه رفته هم میدونی،چطور نمیدونی وقتی راجع به یه موضوع اطلاعی نداری نباید در موردش حرف بزنی؟!
> به لینک زیر یه نگاه بنداز که دفعه بعد مهندسی مکانیک رو با برداشت های خودت تعریف نکنی...
> مهندسی مکانیک | گزینه دو


اون قسمتشو که شوخی کردم! ولی خواهرزاده م که مکانیک خونده جدی تو سوله کار میکنه لباس کارم دارن

----------


## Behrus58

> ماشالله اینقد همه اطلاعات دارن
> من میخاستم نقل قول کنم
> استاد ای تی مون این ترم میگفت امیرکبیر توی انجام پروژه ها از بقیه دانشگاه ها جلوتره و خیلی خوب عمل میکنه
> تنها اطلاعم همین بود


کدوم استاد؟دانشگاه ما استادی که زمینه ی تخصصیشون آی تی باشه چند تا داره؟

----------


## vahid75

این که میگین دانشگاه تهران سیاسیه و اینا تا چه حده؟؟

یعنی سد راه درس خوندن میشه؟؟

از لحاظ هیئت علمی و دانشجوها و استادا کسی هست که بتونه مقایسه کنه امیر کبیر و تهران رو تو رشته های فنی مهندسی مثل مکانیک؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

فضای سیاسی دانشگاه تهران و آسیبی که بهتون میزنه و وقتتون رو هدر میده رو فراموش نکنین.
امیرکبیر بهتره برای رشته های فنی.

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> کدوم استاد؟دانشگاه ما استادی که زمینه ی تخصصیشون آی تی باشه چند تا داره؟


دانشگاه ما نداره استادی که تخصص ای تی داشته باش
ولی استاد این ترمم برا  درس مبانی ای تی خانم بهارلویی بود

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوستان
پس چرا رفیقم میگه دانشگاه تهران بهتره تا دانشگاه امیرکبیر؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110): 
میگه استاداش خیلی هیلی بهترن راست میگه؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110): 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## vahid75

> سلام دوستان
> پس چرا رفیقم میگه دانشگاه تهران بهتره تا دانشگاه امیرکبیر؟؟؟؟
> میگه استاداش خیلی هیلی بهترن راست میگه؟؟؟؟
> موفق باشید


منم همینو میگم

ولی کلا از سیاست و کارای متفرقه بدجور بیزارم

وگرنه  رتبه های بهتری میرن تهران 

خیلی موندم بین این دو دانشگاه باید حتما یه نفر که تجربه داشته باشه پاسخ بده

----------


## Behrus58

> منم همینو میگم
> 
> ولی کلا از سیاست و کارای متفرقه بدجور بیزارم
> 
> وگرنه  رتبه های بهتری میرن تهران 
> 
> خیلی موندم بین این دو دانشگاه باید حتما یه نفر که تجربه داشته باشه پاسخ بده


شما مکانیک میخوای بخونی ؟
میدونستی دانشگاه تهران به زودی ساختمان جدید 8 طبقه ی دانشکده ی مکانیکش رو افتتاح میکنه؟
اصلا شک نکن که بین تهران و امیرکبیر،دانشگاه تهران خیلی بهتره.من اونجا دوستانی دارم و خیلی راضی هستن.

----------


## vahid75

> شما مکانیک میخوای بخونی ؟
> میدونستی دانشگاه تهران به زودی ساختمان جدید 8 طبقه ی دانشکده ی مکانیکش رو افتتاح میکنه؟
> اصلا شک نکن که بین تهران و امیرکبیر،دانشگاه تهران خیلی بهتره.من اونجا دوستانی دارم و خیلی راضی هستن.


بله 

قبلا کامپیوتر رو هم دوست داشتم اما الان میبینم میتونم به هدفم از کامپیوتر در کنار رشته های دیگه برسم و نیازی به خوندن کامپیوتر نمیبینم

به امید خدا اگه بشه مکانیک رو انتخاب خواهم کرد که اگه رتبه ام به شریف نرسه باید بین تهران و پلی تکنیک انتخاب کنم 

تو این بحث برای پاسخ دادن تجربه خیلی مهمتره که شما میگی دوستانتون تجربه داشتن

خیلی ممنونم از کمکتون

----------


## khaan

> شما مکانیک میخوای بخونی ؟
> میدونستی دانشگاه تهران به زودی ساختمان جدید 8 طبقه ی دانشکده ی مکانیکش رو افتتاح میکنه؟
> اصلا شک نکن که بین تهران و امیرکبیر،دانشگاه تهران خیلی بهتره.من اونجا دوستانی دارم و خیلی راضی هستن.


من 4 سال دانشگاه تهران بودم اصلا ازش راضی نیستم. چلوکبابشون که از کمربند سفت تره قرمه سبزیشونم که چمن پلو...
همه جا هم که بحث سیاست و همه دانشجوها و اساتیدش هم توده ای و کمونیست. 
به هیچ وجه پاتون رو تو دانشگاه تهران نزارین

----------


## Behrus58

> من 4 سال دانشگاه تهران بودم اصلا ازش راضی نیستم. چلوکبابشون که از کمربند سفت تره قرمه سبزیشونم که چمن پلو...
> همه جا هم که بحث سیاست و همه دانشجوها و اساتیدش هم توده ای و کمونیست. 
> به هیچ وجه پاتون رو تو دانشگاه تهران نزارین


ببخشید شما فکر میکنید توی بقیه دانشگاه ها دارن هر روز بیف استروگانوف میدن ؟ (به استثنا پزشکی شهید بهشتی!!!) نه خیر.توی صنعتی اصفهان هم دقیقا همین وضعه و دوست من توی امیرکبیر یه بار سوسک هم پیدا کرد توی غذاش !
نسبی بحث کنیم دانشگاه تهران خیلی عالی هست و در ضمن پردیس فنی تهران رو بحث میکنیم . شما 4 سال توی پردیس فنی تهران بودی ؟

----------


## khaan

> ببخشید شما فکر میکنید توی بقیه دانشگاه ها دارن هر روز بیف استروگانوف میدن ؟ (به استثنا پزشکی شهید بهشتی!!!) نه خیر.توی صنعتی اصفهان هم دقیقا همین وضعه و دوست من توی امیرکبیر یه بار سوسک هم پیدا کرد توی غذاش !
> نسبی بحث کنیم دانشگاه تهران خیلی عالی هست و در ضمن پردیس فنی تهران رو بحث میکنیم . شما 4 سال توی پردیس فنی تهران بودی ؟


نه من فنی نبودم تربیت بدنی خوندم.
ولی اساتید توده ای و کمونیست مال همه دانشکده ها هستن

----------


## sepanta1990

> من 4 سال دانشگاه تهران بودم اصلا ازش راضی نیستم. چلوکبابشون که از کمربند سفت تره قرمه سبزیشونم که چمن پلو...
> همه جا هم که بحث سیاست و همه دانشجوها و اساتیدش هم توده ای و کمونیست. 
> به هیچ وجه پاتون رو تو دانشگاه تهران نزارین


بیخیال با این حرفا ذهن بچه ها رو منحرف نکن
اگه فردا بجای تهران امیرکبیر رو انتخاب کنن بعدا پشیمون بشن شما مسول هستی.

----------


## khaan

> بیخیال با این حرفا ذهن بچه ها رو منحرف نکن
> اگه فردا بجای تهران امیرکبیر رو انتخاب کنن بعدا پشیمون بشن شما مسول هستی.


کسی که ذهن انسان رو منحرف میکنه استادی هست که به جای تدریس فیزیولوژی و تعذیه و زبان و ... بیاد از مارکس تعریف کنه یا از کیانوری و بقیه توده ای ها حمایت کنه 
کمونیسم در دانشگاه تهران بیداد میکنه توده ای گری به زودی این دانشگاه رو تعطیل خواهد کرد . . .
تازه من شنیدم دانشجوهای دانشگاه تهران تازگیا طرفدار داعش و خلیفه گری هم شدن . . .

----------


## sepanta1990

> کسی که ذهن انسان رو منحرف میکنه استادی هست که به جای تدریس فیزیولوژی و تعذیه و زبان و ... بیاد از مارکس تعریف کنه یا از کیانوری و بقیه توده ای ها حمایت کنه 
> کمونیسم در دانشگاه تهران بیداد میکنه توده ای گری به زودی این دانشگاه رو تعطیل خواهد کرد . . .
> تازه من شنیدم دانشجوهای دانشگاه تهران تازگیا طرفدار داعش و خلیفه گری هم شدن . . .


عضو بسیجی؟

----------


## khaan

> عضو بسیجی؟


نخیر و هرگزم نبودم. اگه بودم که وضعیتم خیلی بهتر بود

----------


## mkh-ana

بچه ها سلام


بچه ها من در مورد رشته برق و مکانیک دانشکده فنی تهران بگم که واقعا بچه هاش خرخونن و همش درس میخونن و کم پیدا میشه حزب بازی و فضای غیر درسی 


واسه همین اگه برین مکانیک یا برق تهران پدرتون در میاد.

استاد آنقدر تکلیف و پروژه و... میدن که وقت نمیکنین سرتونو بخارونین.

ولی باید بگم از نظر غذا دانشگاه تهران افتضاح ترین دانشگاهست.

بعد استادای علوم پایه دانشگاه تهران خیلی بی رحم هستن و اصلا اسکیل نمیکنن. و تازگیا یه کاری کردن نمره دانشحو دست یه استاد نباشه و اوراق مثل امتحان نهایی دست چند مصحح میفته.

واسه همین ما یه نفر داشتیم رتبه 160 کنکور بود درس نخوند ریاضی 1 رو افتاد و الان باید لیسناسشو 5 ساله بگیره.


در سختی دانشگاه تهران شک نکنین.

----------


## khaan

> بچه ها سلام
> 
> 
> بچه ها من در مورد رشته برق و مکانیک دانشکده فنی تهران بگم که واقعا بچه هاش خرخونن و همش درس میخونن و کم پیدا میشه حزب بازی و فضای غیر درسی 
> 
> 
> واسه همین اگه برین مکانیک یا برق تهران پدرتون در میاد.
> 
> استاد آنقدر تکلیف و پروژه و... میدن که وقت نمیکنین سرتونو بخارونین.
> ...


حزب بازی در دانشگاه تهران نیست??   ۹۰درصد اساتید و دانشجوهاش عضو حزب توده هستن

Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.

----------


## mkh-ana

> حزب بازی در دانشگاه تهران نیست??   ۹۰درصد اساتید و دانشجوهاش عضو حزب توده هستن
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.


اساتید دانشکده برق و مکانیک فقط به فکر پژوهش و کار کشیدن از دانشجو هستن.


من با بقیه دانشکده کاری ندارم واطلاعی هم ندارم

----------


## vahid75

> اساتید دانشکده برق و مکانیک فقط به فکر پژوهش و کار کشیدن از دانشجو هستن.
> 
> 
> من با بقیه دانشکده کاری ندارم واطلاعی هم ندارم


جناب خندان خیلی از شما ممنون

شما که خودتون تجربه درس خوندن در دانشگاه تهران دارید اگه قرار بود دوباره انتخاب کنید ایا باز هم دانشگاه تهران رو انتخاب میکردید؟؟

یا به دانشگاهی مثل امیر کبیر و علم و صنعت و ... میرفتید؟

----------


## mkh-ana

صد درصد همینجا رو انتخاب میکردم

----------


## vahid75

> صد درصد همینجا رو انتخاب میکردم


به نظر شما پس در انتخاب رشته سه  انتخاب اصلیم رو به شکل زیر انجام بدم خوبه؟

مکانیک شریف

مکانیک تهران

مکانیک امیر کبیر

----------


## khaan

بچه ها گول دانشگاه تهران و اسمش رو نخورین
فعالیت های سیاسی و کیفیت پایین غذاش باعث آسیب شدید بهتون میشه

----------


## mkh-ana

> بچه ها گول دانشگاه تهران و اسمش رو نخورین
> فعالیت های سیاسی و کیفیت پایین غذاش باعث آسیب شدید بهتون میشه



آقا شما تربیت بدنی خوندي اصلا یه بار اومدی دانشکده برق ببینی بچه ها دارن چیکار میکنن?همش دارن باهم پروژه میزنن استادا پدر بچه ها در میارن اینجا

اینجا ما یه استاد داریم تکلیف میده میگه باید تا شب بندازين صندوق و اگه تحویل ندين به جز این که نمره اون تکلیف رو نميگيرين منفی نصف اون نمره رو ميگيرين.


پنج شنبه جمعه دانشکده برق 24 ساعته بازه

حتی سایت دانشکده برق قانون داره اگه 5نفر ساعت 12شب بمونن سایت کارت دانشجویی بذارن یه نگهبان ميذارن از ساعت 12تا5. 


من اصلا دانشکده های دیگه رو خبر ندارم ولی اینجا فقط و فقط در سه هیچ وقت سر خاروندن ندارین چه برسه به حزب بازی

شما تربیت بدنی خوندي کی مجبور شدی پروژه ببری دانشگاه اونم صبحای جمعه یا تا 10شب بموني دانشگاه به خاطر تکلیف یا به خاطر یه پروژه یک ماه وقت بذاری

در مورد چیزایی که هیچ اطلاعی ندارین هیچ اظهار نظر نکنین

----------


## ParsaYousefi

> آقا شما تربیت بدنی خوندي اصلا یه بار اومدی دانشکده برق ببینی بچه ها دارن چیکار میکنن?همش دارن باهم پروژه میزنن استادا پدر بچه ها در میارن اینجا
> 
> اینجا ما یه استاد داریم تکلیف میده میگه باید تا شب بندازين صندوق و اگه تحویل ندين به جز این که نمره اون تکلیف رو نميگيرين منفی نصف اون نمره رو ميگيرين.
> 
> 
> پنج شنبه جمعه دانشکده برق 24 ساعته بازه
> 
> حتی سایت دانشکده برق قانون داره اگه 5نفر ساعت 12شب بمونن سایت کارت دانشجویی بذارن یه نگهبان ميذارن از ساعت 12تا5. 
> 
> ...


مگه ایشون توهینی به استادان و فعالیت های برقی !!!! شما کردن دوست عزیز؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mkh-ana

> مگه ایشون توهینی به استادان و فعالیت های برقی !!!! شما کردن دوست عزیز؟



نه توهین نکردن ولی همش یه جمله رو کورکورانه تکرار میکنن اینا رو نوشتم تا یه اطلاعاتی بگیره وهمچين حرفی دیگه نگه

----------


## saj8jad

> به نظر شما پس در انتخاب رشته سه  انتخاب اصلیم رو به شکل زیر انجام بدم خوبه؟
> 
> مکانیک شریف
> 
> مکانیک تهران
> 
> مکانیک امیر کبیر



من بودم مهندس مکانیک امیر کبیر رو انتخاب میکردم تا دانشگاه تهران!

مهندس مکانیک تو دانشگاه امیر کبیر جزو رشته های مادر هستش ، گول اینکه میگن دانشگاه تهران از امیرکبیر رنکش بیشتره رو نخورین ... 

یک سوال از اون هایی که میگن مکانیک تهران از امیر کبیر بهتره ؛ 
الان چون رنک دانشگاه تهران بالاتر از همه دانشگاه ها هست پس طرف چون رنک دانشگاه شریف نسبت به دانشگاه تهران پایین تره بیاد مکاینک شریف رو ول کنه و بره مکانیک دانشگاه تهران؟!!!!!

هر چیزی رو بهر کاری ساختن :Yahoo (35): 


درسته رنک دانشگاه تهران بهتره 



اما تو رشته های صنعتی مثل مکانیک قطعاً امیر کبیر از تهران سر تر هستش


دانشگاه امیرکبیر، رتبه نخست دانشگاه های صنعتی :

بر اساس فهرست رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها و موسسات تحقیقاتی ایران، ۵ دانشگاه برتر در حوزه صنعتی و ۳ دانشگاه برتر در حوزه هنر معرفی شدند. بر همین اساس ۵ دانشگاه صنعتی امیر کبیر (پلی تکنیک تهران)، صنعتی شریف، علم و صنعت ایران، صنعتی اصفهان و صنعتی خواجه نصیر الدین طوسی جزو ۵ دانشگاه برتر این رتبه بندی هستند. دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر با امتیاز ۱۰۰در رتبه نخست و بالای دانشگاه شریف قرار گرفته است در حالی که در آخرین رتبه بندی تایمز هایر اجوکیشن دانشگاه صنعتی شریف رتبه ۴۳، دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان رتبه ۶۱ و دانشگاه علم و صنعت رتبه ۶۹ را کسب کرده‌ بودند و دانشگاه امیر کبیر جایگاهی در این رتبه بندی نداشت.


رتبه
نام دانشگاه یا موسسه تحقیقاتی
نمره کل از ۱۰۰
شاخص پژوهشی از ۱۰۰

۱
دانشگاه صنعتی امیر کبیر(پلی تکنیک تهران)
۱۰۰
۱۰۰

۲
دانشگاه صنعتی شریف
۹۸
۹۷.۸۶

۳
دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران
۹۲.۹۴
۹۲.۹۷

۴
دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان
۸۶.۷۷
۸۶.۷۳

۵
دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیر الدین طوسی
۶۲.۵
۶۲.۴۵

----------


## Behrus58

> من بودم مهندس مکانیک امیر کبیر رو انتخاب میکردم تا دانشگاه تهران!
> 
> مهندس مکانیک تو دانشگاه امیر کبیر جزو رشته های مادر هستش ، گول اینکه میگن دانشگاه تهران از امیرکبیر رنکش بیشتره رو نخورین ... 
> 
> یک سوال از اون هایی که میگن مکانیک تهران از امیر کبیر بهتره ؛ 
> الان چون رنک دانشگاه تهران بالاتر از همه دانشگاه ها هست پس طرف چون رنک دانشگاه شریف نسبت به دانشگاه تهران پایین تره بیاد مکاینک شریف رو ول کنه و بره مکانیک دانشگاه تهران؟!!!!!
> 
> هر چیزی رو بهر کاری ساختن
> 
> ...


عزیزم توی رتبه بندی معتبر Qs بهترین دانشکده ی مکانیک ایران،دانشکده ی مکانیک دانشگاه تهران انتخاب شده.تازه اون هم قبل از انتقال به اون ساختمان عظیمی که براش دارن میسازن.

----------


## saj8jad

> عزیزم توی رتبه بندی معتبر Qs بهترین دانشکده ی مکانیک ایران،دانشکده ی مکانیک دانشگاه تهران انتخاب شده.تازه اون هم قبل از انتقال به اون ساختمان عظیمی که براش دارن میسازن.


*نظر شما محترم
در هر صورت من بودم بعد از مکانیک شریف ، قطعاً مکانیک امیر کبیر رو میزدم 

پس این آمار کشکیه حتماً داداشی*  :Yahoo (35): 
رتبه
نام دانشگاه یا موسسه تحقیقاتی
نمره کل از ۱۰۰
شاخص پژوهشی از ۱۰۰

۱
دانشگاه صنعتی امیر کبیر(پلی تکنیک تهران)
۱۰۰
۱۰۰

۲
دانشگاه صنعتی شریف
۹۸
۹۷.۸۶

۳
دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران
۹۲.۹۴
۹۲.۹۷

۴
دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان
۸۶.۷۷
۸۶.۷۳

۵
دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیر الدین طوسی
۶۲.۵
۶۲.۴۵

----------


## Behrus58

> *نظر شما محترم
> در هر صورت من بودم بعد از مکانیک شریف ، قطعاً مکانیک امیر کبیر رو میزدم 
> 
> پس این آمار کشکیه حتماً داداشی* 
> رتبه
> نام دانشگاه یا موسسه تحقیقاتی
> نمره کل از ۱۰۰
> شاخص پژوهشی از ۱۰۰
> 
> ...


نه خیر به قول شما "کشکی" نیست.در واقع این آمار به مراتب اعتبارش از qs کمتر هست و تازه بر اساس رشته تفکیک نشده.
پس بهتره که به تفکیک رشته بررسی کنیم
مثلا از دید خودم (تاکید میکنم ! از منبع خاصی نیست و این رتبه بندی ها نظر خودم بر اساس دیده ها و شنیده هاست که مسلما منبع قابل اعتمادی نیست!)

الآن مثلا بخوایم تفکیک رتبه بندی بدیم برای برق میشه :
1.شریف  2.تهران  3.امیرکبیر 4.علم و صنعت  5.صنعتی اصفهان

ولی توی مکانیک :
1.تهران   2.شریف  3.امیرکبیر  4.علم و صنعت   5.خواجه نصیر

کامپیوتر :
1.امیرکبیر  2.شریف   3.تهران   4.شهید بهشتی  5.علم و صنعت

----------


## alihoseini

من خودم امیرکبیر رو به همه دانشگاه ها ترجیح میدم!!

----------


## amin dehghan

> نه خیر به قول شما "کشکی" نیست.در واقع این آمار به مراتب اعتبارش از qs کمتر هست و تازه بر اساس رشته تفکیک نشده.
> پس بهتره که به تفکیک رشته بررسی کنیم
> مثلا از دید خودم (تاکید میکنم ! از منبع خاصی نیست و این رتبه بندی ها نظر خودم بر اساس دیده ها و شنیده هاست که مسلما منبع قابل اعتمادی نیست!)
> 
> الآن مثلا بخوایم تفکیک رتبه بندی بدیم برای برق میشه :
> 1.شریف  2.تهران  3.امیرکبیر 4.علم و صنعت  5.صنعتی اصفهان
> 
> ولی توی مکانیک :
> 1.تهران   2.شریف  3.امیرکبیر  4.علم و صنعت   5.خواجه نصیر
> ...


در مکانیک صنعتي اصفهان را حتما باید لحاظ کنید

----------


## MoAs

> من خودم امیرکبیر رو به همه دانشگاه ها ترجیح میدم!!


چرا؟منم میخوام مکانیک برم و بین تهران و امیر موندم

----------

